# Ibanez RGT series ?????????



## Nag (Oct 10, 2011)

I was looking around teh internetz for some Ibanez RG stuff when I came across the picture of an Ibanez RGT320Z. It's an Ibanez Prestige, it is neck-through (I guess the T from RGT is for "through"), and it looks awesome IMO. Here :

http://www.ibanezrules.com/euro/images/rgt320zvcl/RGT320Z_VCL_00_02.gif

The link says "euro" so the model might be for Europe only, no idea, thing is, I can't find it on any Ibanez website ! i tried the european website, the USA website, and the japanese website, so sign of any model labeled RGT.

There's a internet seller in France who says they have these in stock, so apparently, they were recently produced. Does anyone have ANY info on these ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

The RGT series had a good run, just over a decade, from the mid 90's till about a year ago. They had high end Prestige models, as well as some cheaper MIK and MII models. 

Check the Ibanez catalogs (available free on Ibanez's website), and Google for some more info on specific models.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the only neck-thrus they make now are the X series (Xiphos, Destroyer, etc). I wish they'd bring back the RGT's, or even make more X's, or something new (ST's?!).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I think the only neck-thrus they make now are the X series (Xiphos, Destroyer, etc). I wish they'd bring back the RGT's, or even make more X's, or something new (ST's?!).



Yep, the RGTs where the last super strat guitars Ibanez made with neck-thru construction, barring a J.Custom run for Ikebe about a year ago. 

As for neck-thru Sabers, Ibanez has already done that with a few older Prestige Saber models. They just didn't have a "T" in their model designation. 

I think we'll see the RGT series return, in some form. Ibanez seems to discontinue lines about every five to ten years just to shake things up.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 10, 2011)

Google search results are yielding much GAS. Neck-thru Ibby's, more double-Edge's, and god-help us, ebony boards, would be so much win.

Edit: Seven string RGT... Sweet Jesus..


----------



## Nag (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL, thing is, I really like Ibanez neck profiles for some I do, and I just prefer neck-through over bolt-on necks. When I saw the RGT I went apeshit, and then... no trace AAAAAAAARGH

I'll check that out !


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think you have enough question marks in your title. 

I'm a huge fan of the RGT series. I'd do a lot of vile things to get my hands on an RGT320QRBB or RGT220HSOL.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 10, 2011)

while we're all fantasizing how about a neck through rgd (available as a seven string of course lol)?


----------



## Elijah (Oct 10, 2011)

The rgt320z kicked all sorts of ass. Neck through + Mahogany + Ibanez = fine ass guitar 
I just sold an rgt320z about a month ago. One of the nicest guitars I've ever played, for sure!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Nagash said:


> I was looking around teh internetz for some Ibanez RG stuff when I came across the picture of an Ibanez RGT320Z. It's an Ibanez Prestige, it is neck-through (I guess the T from RGT is for "through"), and it looks awesome IMO. Here :
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/euro/images/rgt320zvcl/RGT320Z_VCL_00_02.gif
> 
> ...


 

They just finished a couple of years ago if I remember correctly. There's a couple still for sale in the UK. You have to be careful with these buying online as some had full coverage tops and others had the "racing stripes" where you can see the neck and just the "wings" have he figured maple tops.


----------



## MrMcSick (Oct 10, 2011)

I had an RGT42 made in Korea with the edge II and it was a pretty nice guitar for mid level.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Oct 10, 2011)

i absolutely LOOOOOVEEEEE these, if only they were continued and left handed


----------



## Rook (Oct 11, 2011)

^an old friend of mine has one of those, it looks really dirty! There's no finish on it at all and it's picked up all kinds of crap over the years.

I tried an RGT320 in the brown burst at my local recently, they may even still have it, and it was really good. It wasn't life changing, and for they money you could have gotten a similar spec Mayones. You'd be surprised how similar the Mayones neck is actuallly, if it wet just a tad wider and flatter...

The obvious choice would be the Mayones anyway, the RGT became massively overpriced towards the end of it's lifespan IMO.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 11, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's mine. Still my favourite Ibby to date and the neck is sooo fast.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 11, 2011)

here is mine


----------



## Nag (Oct 12, 2011)

Know what guys ? Me jealous.


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 12, 2011)

i almost got an RGT42DX a few months ago but decided to pass. theyre seriously great guitars (accept that they put edge III's and edge pro II's in the MIK and MII ones). i WISH i could get the RGT320Q-WRS


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the same giger pictured above, it's pretty good, but the radius was too flat for me, it seemed way flatter than the prestige neck.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 12, 2011)

I just sold one of these a while back!





Also this RGT Prestige belongs to the other dude that plays guitar in my band.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 13, 2011)

jordanky said:


> I just sold one of these a while back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful guitars!!!

why's the single coil upside-down in that PRS?


----------



## jordanky (Oct 13, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> beautiful guitars!!!
> 
> why's the single coil upside-down in that PRS?



No idea man, that's just how they come haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

I have an RGT42DX and it's a MONSTER. I freakin love that guitar to death. I'm still waiting for them to release an RGT7...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> i almost got an RGT42DX a few months ago but decided to pass. theyre seriously great guitars (accept that they put edge III's and edge pro II's in the MIK and MII ones). i WISH i could get the RGT320Q-WRS


 
I put an OFR on mine.


----------



## Fry5150 (Oct 14, 2011)

Really wish I hadn't sold my rgt. They are really good guitars for the price you can get on them used. Ibanez need to bring the rgt series back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Want one? :-D


----------



## dymo (Oct 14, 2011)

man i just snagged a rgt prestige off ebay! cool thing is its beeing delivered as we speak,haha! cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 14, 2011)

dymo said:


> man i just snagged a rgt prestige off ebay! cool thing is its beeing delivered as we speak,haha! cant wait to get my hands on it.


Awesome. Is it a 320 or 220?


----------



## Nag (Oct 15, 2011)

dymo said:


> man i just snagged a rgt prestige off ebay! cool thing is its beeing delivered as we speak,haha! cant wait to get my hands on it.




make sure to post it on here !


----------



## dymo (Oct 15, 2011)

shitsøn;2704576 said:


> Awesome. Is it a 320 or 220?


the one you posted! just love the ntf version.



Nagash said:


> make sure to post it on here !


sure thing man (;


----------



## steve1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love my rgt6exfx, not prestige but its a solid guitar by my standards. i stripped it back to natural......and put a hole in the neck 

looks alright though.






the damage




and the healing


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 15, 2011)

dymo said:


> the one you posted! just love the ntf version


Killer!


----------



## orakle (Oct 15, 2011)

I played an RGT once and I remember it was so amazing, but the local shop overpriced it so much I couldnt even consider it D:


----------



## gunslinger13 (Oct 16, 2011)

An RGT220H SOL is available here at my country. It's brand new and goes for around P80,000 I think. Roughly $1,800. Neck-through, Prestige neck, double humbucker, all that I want on an Ibanez. Wish it had fixed bridge though.


----------



## Nag (Oct 16, 2011)

I still think i'm more of a Jackson Soloist guy, but since I start to see the qualities of super flat necks, having a neck-through RG seems just bloody awesome. Guys, why am I a student ? Why have I no money ? FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------

